
Major Overhaul Set for C.I.A., with Thousands to Be Reassigned - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/07/us/major-overhaul-set-for-cia-with-thousands-to-be-reassigned.html
======
higherpurpose
Hiding the torturers perhaps?

